# Arborwear or not



## Joe’Bronco (Feb 8, 2022)

So I’m fairly new to the chainsaw world. Been in construction my whole life. PPE and safety have always #1…. Except when it came to using a chainsaw. I think I’ve put on a pair of chaps once, just a cheap Home Depot pair. I’ve logged about 100 or so hours behind a saw. Looking through the treads here screams that I’ve been an idiot the entire time. Some of these injuries are no joke. More recently I’ve been getting behind the chain, clearing some property that has been neglected. I have about 80 acres of HEAVY Forrest that we are thinning. If I have an “incident” I’m at least an hour from anyone. I gotta avoid getting my face/leg posted here or I may not walk away.

I’ve got a work connection to Arborwear and I get 30% off. The chaps they have look like all the others I see.

my big questions are -
1. Are they reputable?
2. Are arborist pants BETTER than chaps? Or the same?
3. What’s the best for a non-daily worn pair


----------



## mikewhite85 (Feb 26, 2022)

I wasn't aware arborwear makes chainsaw protective pants. They make some climbing pants.

I purchase chainsaw pants for our whole team. Better than chaps in my opinion because u can't take them off


----------



## ATH (Feb 26, 2022)

Pants if you are cutting for a long period of time. Chaps if they are going to be on and off during the day (only using the saw for short stretches...).

Their chaps probably aren't any better than others from what I can tell...but at 30% off, probably worth buying. I prefer Labonville chaps. Their pants are pretty nice, but I don't own a pair - couldn't pull the trigger on the price. I bought Solidur pants from Bartlett for $100. I'm pretty happy with those. However, ArborWear had a new pair of chainsaw pants on display at a tradeshow a couple of weeks ago. Could hardly tell they were chainsaw pants they were so thin/light. I assume they will still meet ANSI standards? If I were buying now, I might be tempted to hold out for those (or at least call them to ask how long until they are available). I see a lot of love for Clogger Zeros (probably moreso than Arborwear's Ironwood pants).

At any rate....glad you are making the switch to leg protection.
By this chart, somewhere close to 80% of chainsaw injuries could be prevented by:
1) Wearing leg protection
2) Keeping both hands on the saw


----------



## WeirWolf (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## ATH (Feb 28, 2022)

ouch...looks like it coulda been a lot worse - glad it wasn't!


----------



## Brufab (Feb 28, 2022)

Guys crazy


----------

